# Genkernel unable to compile "Extra=" after...

## Falchion

EDIT: look bellowLast edited by Falchion on Wed Jan 18, 2006 8:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Falchion

sorry to bump this, but is there anyway I can redo this "emerge sync && USE=symlink emerge -nk genkernel gentoo-sources"? 

I'm sure it's the cause of the problem. Now I can't even connect to the internet on that box.

----------

## Falchion

sorry for another bump, I don't want to make new post.

genkernel seems to work just fine, I can change the config and it actually changes & I can connect to the internet.

however, everytime I do genkernell all, at the end, it still give:

ERROR: Failed to compile the "EXTRAS="extras/scsi_id extras/volume_id extras/ata_id 

all this happen because I did "emerge sync && USE=symlink emerge -nk genkernel gentoo-sources" before that.

How do I fix this?

----------

## dracony

the only thing that comes to mind is emerge --unmerge

then emerge older versions, perhaps there is a bug in the new sources

----------

## Falchion

 *dracony wrote:*   

> the only thing that comes to mind is emerge --unmerge
> 
> then emerge older versions, perhaps there is a bug in the new sources

 

EDIT:

ok, I did: echo "=genkernel-3.3.6.tar.bz2" >> /etc/portage/package.mask && emerge --oneshot genkernel

and it still gives out the same error if I do "genkernel --menuconfig all" 

all the settings inside menuconfig remained intact... maybe I should change it to default? if I do, can anyone help explain to me how?  :Confused: 

thanks

----------

## Falchion

sorry for another bump...

I really wish that I've never done that use=symlink before.

does no one really know how to undo this?

----------

## wlchase

FWIW, I didn't do the "symlink" thing, just a plan ol' genkernel rebuild of the same kernel I built a while back, and end up with the same problem. It started after my latest "-uD world". where I got, among other things, an new sysvinit, baselayout and emul86-java.

As a bit more info, genkernel did a new step this time, or at least displaying it. For the first time, after building modules, I see:

```
klibc: >> Compiling...
```

and it is in this step where the error occurs. The beginning of the error is here:

```
* udev: >> Compiling...

COMMAND: make j1  EXTRAS="extras/scsi_id extras/volume_id extras/ata_id extras/r

un_directory extras/usb_id extras/floppy extras/cdrom_id extras/firmware" USE_KL

IBC=true KLCC=/var/tmp/genkernel/16058.23069.12219.24859/klibc-build/bin/klcc US

E_LOG=false DEBUG=false udevdir=/dev all

```

Finally, my genkernel command is:

```
genkernel --gensplash=livecd-2005.1 --menuconfig --lvm2 all
```

TIA!

Bill

----------

## ddecock

I have the same problem. Genkernel starts compiling udev, and then generates the error using the EXTRAS=...

The udev version then is 070, if this can help. I have this during an installation using an older portage-snapshot ( 10/01/2006 ).

----------

## Falchion

 *wlchase wrote:*   

> FWIW, I didn't do the "symlink" thing, just a plan ol' genkernel rebuild of the same kernel I built a while back, and end up with the same problem. It started after my latest "-uD world". where I got, among other things, an new sysvinit, baselayout and emul86-java.
> 
> As a bit more info, genkernel did a new step this time, or at least displaying it. For the first time, after building modules, I see:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sorry for not getting back at your post immediately.

I wasn't able to do anything particular to my primary server due to heavy workload that I had setting up my NetCafe. I only have 1 cdrom out of these 60s computer available and I just can't take it off atm to fix it since I'm using it to set up the 2nd server. However, I deeply thank you for getting back at me, and I'll do this within a day or two.

EDIT: I just run "genkernel --gensplash=livecd-2005.1 --menuconfig --lvm2 all" and the error still exist. Exact type of error you had before but a bit different on the output:

```
* udev: >> Compiling...

*ERROR: Failed to compile the EXTRAS="extras/scsi_id extras/volume_id extras/ata_id extras/r

un_directory extras/usb_id extras/floppy extras/cdrom_id extras/firmware" USE_KL

IBC=true KLCC=/var/tmp/genkernel/7377.28032.21059.24559/klibc-build/bin/klcc US

E_LOG=false DEBUG=false udevdir=/dev all" target...

```

I have the same error on my Gentoo client now.. it happened because I did "emerge kernel" after I did "emerge --update --deep world."

I'm guessing this is a bug? Although it does say that I'm not supposed to report compilation failures as genkernel bugs?  :Confused: 

since it doesn't seem to bring harm to the system, is it ok to just leave it as it is and wait for the next update?

Daniel

----------

## thoffmeyer

I'm having the same problem here, a fix would be really helpful  :Smile: 

----------

## alutii

another ditto, same problem, somewhat stuck

----------

## smitty_one_each

$cp /usr/portage/distfiles/udev-084.tar.bz2 /usr/local/src && cd /usr/local/src

$tar -xvjf udev-084.tar.bz2 && cd udev-084

At this point, make will build udev.  Whoopee.  Do a make clean, and

$cat Makefile

note around line 35 or so:

...

# comile with klibc instead of glibc

USE_KLIBC = false

# set this to create statically linked binaries

USE_STATIC = false

# to build any of the extras programs pass:

#  make EXTRAS="extras/<extra1> extras/<extra2>"

EXTRAS = ""

...

Go ahead and try

# comile with klibc instead of glibc

USE_KLIBC = true

then do 

$make clean && make

...

/usr/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: At top level:

/usr/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:88: warning: no previous prototype for 'fread'

/usr/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:94: warning: no previous prototype for 'fwrite'

/usr/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:113: warning: no previous prototype for 'fflush'

udev_add.c: In function `udev_make_node':

udev_add.c:55: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned

udev_add.c: In function `rename_net_if':

udev_add.c:240: warning: implicit declaration of function `socket'

udev_add.c:240: warning: nested extern declaration of `socket'

udev_add.c:240: error: `SOCK_DGRAM' undeclared (first use in this function)

udev_add.c:240: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

udev_add.c:240: error: for each function it appears in.)

make: *** [udev_add.o] Error 1

Oh no!

Nothing about this on https://bugs.gentoo.org , or even a broader google search.

I did make sure the latest klibc 1.1.16 tarball was in /usr/share/genkernel/pkg. 

Thus, I think that the best approach is to roll back the udev version to 081 or whatever works and have another go at it.

----------

## Leprechaun

I had this same problem myself. Updating to the latest stable kernel (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r5) solved the issue for me. Hope this helps someone else.

----------

## smitty_one_each

so I'm running  2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686, and trying to upgrade, still the same issue, even with klibc 1.2.1.  Begs the question if GKH is a uClibc sort of fellow.

----------

## ddecock

Hey,

I was able to compile my kernel with genkernel 3.10.

The problem seems to be udev, which will work for kernel 2.13 and later.

I successfully compiled kernel 2.6.12 by changing the udev version in genkernel.con

vim /etc/genkernel.conf

change UDEV_VER="077" 

to UDEV_VER="054"

This works for me.

----------

## IamBorg

 *ddecock wrote:*   

> Hey,
> 
> I was able to compile my kernel with genkernel 3.10.
> 
> The problem seems to be udev, which will work for kernel 2.13 and later.
> ...

 

I did this except changed the UDEV_VER to 087 (my current).  However, that didn't solve the problem.  So I altered the genkernel-3.3.11.ebuild and changed the UDEV from 077 to 087.  Now it compiles and makes the initramfs.  Unfortunately, this still doesn't solve my original problem of booting into gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r1 (no HDD devices detected -- so cannot mount root).

**EDIT  After changing the UDEV_VER to 054, my original problem is solved...  **

----------

## netguy

so long! finally got initrd working in genkernel-3.3.11c

----------

## kepik_k

 *IamBorg wrote:*   

>  *ddecock wrote:*   Hey,
> 
> I was able to compile my kernel with genkernel 3.10.
> 
> The problem seems to be udev, which will work for kernel 2.13 and later.
> ...

 

This worked for me, taking out the  commented #UDEV_VER="UDEV_VERSION" and manually change it to UDEV_VER="087"

----------

